# Road Bikes vs. Hybrid Bikes



## ducksa

Looking for some opinions on whether or not I'll need a hybrid bike for my daily commute. I am dreading making the wrong decision and ending up with an inefficient or poor bike! It will be my first significant bike purchase.

I will be riding to work (about 6 miles each way), but also riding for pleasure. I think I'll want something fairly fast, which makes me lean towards a road bike. However the conditions of the roads here really aren't the best. I imagine that I'll be riding over small cracks on side of the road for stretches. There are also some nicer roads for pleasure riding and I might be able to find an alternative route with nicer roads for my commute. I do not plan on riding offroad at all. 

Like I said, I think speed will be important for me. I'd like to be able to get to work fairly quickly. I've read that hybrids can cut 5-7MPH off your average speed. That's a lot to lose when you're talking about riding 14-18MPH in the first place! However I don't want to buy a road bike if it can't tackle small cracks/ruts and an occasional pothole.

EDIT: I should also mention that the terrain around here is very hilly. I will be climbing or descending either a light or steep grade virtually everywhere I go. Another reason why I'm leaning towards a road bike.


----------



## immerle

I'm not a fan of Hybrids, but they are the right bike for some people.
Every time I see one of my neighbors toodling around or riding to the ice cream parlor on their mountain bikes, I think, dude, ya shoulda gotta hybrid.

A "fitness" bike like the Trex FX or Specialized Sirrus is kinda on the middle ground. The riding position is less upright than a hybrid and have ridged fork instead of the heavy, crappy shocks. Depending on how much you want to spend, the higher end Fitness bikes are much like flat bar road bikes. But I never understood flat bar road bikes.


----------



## JCavilia

*Not to worry*



ducksa said:


> I don't want to buy a road bike if it can't tackle small cracks/ruts and an occasional pothole.


If you go heedlessly slamming hard into potholes you can damage any bike wheel or tire, but if you ride with some care, and have appropriate-sized tires, road bikes can handle all normal pavement conditons. Small cracks, etc, are no big deal.

The gentlemen pictured below are racing road bikes on cobblestones -- and they're going fast.


----------



## Armonhammer

*Cylocross?*

Oh, I just realized, based on the above picture. You could go with a cylocross bike perhaps? 
I believe the LBS here in Massillon has the Entry level Trek Cylcocross for around $750. 
They're equipped with a little bigger tyres, thicker gauge rims, spokes, hubs and a fatter fork.

I also noticed that one member had a review for his Cannondale touring2 bike, & recalled that he was able to drop some riders with his touring bike. That's how fast he was on it. Oh, & they're comfortable.


----------



## StewartK

*Road Bike*

Having once ridden a hybrid, my thought is, over the long run, you'll be happier with a road bike. It's faster, which means more fun, and it puts you in a riding position which is more powerful and streamlined.

Unless the roads you'll be riding on are abysmal, a decent road bike should be able to handle it. Keep in mind that the pros in Europe race over cobblestones in some areas.


----------



## JCavilia

*Cyclocross*

based on the OP's description, I think that would be overkill. Unless his pavement is a real minefield, a road bike would do fine. That picture is not a cyclocross race, it's the Paris-Roubaix road race. Those are road bikes.


----------



## SimianSpeedster

This spring I bought my wife a specialized crossroads elite for her birthday as she didn't think she was ready for a road bike. 2 months later she wants a road bike. Do I regret the 400 and change I dropped on the hybrid? Not really, though it will get largly replaced by whatever, road bike she decides to purchase, it will still be used for cinder/grassy trails. 
I would never recommend one for a more experience cyclist though as the compromises seem too great. I would rather consider a cyclocross bike if I was looking for a more sturdy versitile bike than your average road bike 
just my $.02


----------



## bigbri

I ride 15 miles one way to work on a road bike, sometimes at great speed over streets that compare favorably to corduroy roads. If you opt for a road bike, I think the key is making sure you also get a sturdy set of wheels with it. I have Kysriums and, so far, they're bomb proof.


----------



## barbedwire

The difference is what? straight handlebars or drop handlebars. You're not in a race, so you don't need to get all aero. Go with the hybrid.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

IMO, the most important decision is tires. The bike decision follows.

Unless your roads approximate third world conditions, a road bike should be fine. It would probably be better with a wider tire 25c if you're under 160 lbs or 28c if above.

Cross bikes allow (come with) wider tires and can be had dressed at entry level at pretty attractive prices.

Comfy road bikes (higher head tubes, longer chainstays, etc.) offer the performance of a road bike to mortals without the pro racer positioning. However many road bikes limit your tire width choice.

Until you said hills, I'd have recommended a Van Dessell Country Road Bob. Having said the H word, you need a bike with gears, Cannondale offers the Synapse series and Trek offers its Pilot series. Lots of other builders have the same ideas. Or you could get an "Urban" bike like a Trek Soho or Cannondale Road Warrier. Your commute is short. A flat bar bike won't slow you down materially and will save you some money and will handle wider tires.... FWIW, I'm not a fan of Bontrager low spoke count wheels; I'd avoid those like the plague for a commuter.


----------



## SystemShock

ducksa said:


> Like I said, I think speed will be important for me. I'd like to be able to get to work fairly quickly. I've read that hybrids can cut 5-7MPH off your average speed. That's a lot to lose when you're talking about riding 14-18MPH in the first place!


That seems pretty much impossible. I've never met a bike that would take someone from 14-18 MPH on down to 9-11 MPH... even a weight pig of a mountain bike with huge fat off-road tires ridden on-road wouldn't quite do that (though the loud road buzz from the knobbies might drive you insane...)

I'd question the validity of the source that told you that. About the only thing that can take 5-7 MPH off a typical road rider's speed is a hill or a pretty vicious headwind. A different style of bike won't do it... well, okay, maybe _this_ one :lol: :
















> However I don't want to buy a road bike if it can't tackle small cracks/ruts and an occasional pothole.
> 
> EDIT: I should also mention that the terrain around here is very hilly. I will be climbing or descending either a light or steep grade virtually everywhere I go. Another reason why I'm leaning towards a road bike.


Sounds like you need a bike that can

1) Take wide tires (many road bikes can't, due to too-tight frame/fork clearances)
2) Has low gearing (many road bikes don't, at least not stock)

... while still being pretty fast.

Given that, I'd look around at the following:

1- Road bikes that come with triple chainrings _and_ have clearance for at least 32C-width tires (not a ton of bikes like this, but perhaps some nice folks can suggest a few?)

2- Commuter/touring bikes (also known as/related to 'country bikes', 'all-arounders', 'cross bikes), like the Surly LHT (Long Haul Trucker), Surly Crosscheck, Rivendell Bleriot, etc. Bikes like these should give you what you want without slowing you down a ton. Be aware that not all of them use the traditional 700C road bike wheel size, though that's not really a big deal.


Oh, and it might be helpful if you told folks how much you wanted to spend. Good luck. :thumbsup: 


.


----------



## yakky

As mentioned above, take a look at a fitness bike. Its 1/2 way between hybrid and road bike. I'd say I lose 1-2mph over my road bike on my fitness (commuter) bike. Flat bars are great for getting around obstacles/traffic/etc and hopping curbs.


----------



## vanjr

As mentioned earlier, wheels and tires matter more than the bike frame. I ride a hybrid to work and it is fine. With similarly equipped tires and wheels a hybrid may be 1 mile an hour slower than a road bike at similar efforts-there will be more of a difference if you go with stock 35mm tires on a hybrid vs 23mm on a road bike, but really I'd just get what you like.


----------



## boltzmann

Road Bike

My wife has a hybrid which occasionally I ride. It is a completely different riding experience compared to a road bike - and not very satisfying. The size and set up of both our bikes is similar enough that fit is not the issue. Eventually you will want a road bike, might as well get it now.


----------



## bosax

*Back in the day*

In high school I wanted a bike and settled on a hybrid since my friend had one. It was 6 miles just to go around the block and going to someones house typically meant throwing your bike over barbed wire and riding past cows running over field rats. We would go on fire trails, gravel, timber stand roads, you name it. The next day we would go out for a 50 mile roundtrip to the next town. Heavy and slow, but so much fun. 

Now I only ride road bikes and they are much faster. And I love the drop bars. But next week I get my cyclocross frame and I can't wait. On a road bike you are constantly paying attention to what the road looks like and always worried about flats. Maybe you wouldn't be able to ride on uneven sidewalk with a road bike. I've taken the raod bike on "walking" trails and you can do it. But with a cyclocross or hybrid bike you do it with ease.

If I only could have one bike it would be a cheap cyclocross bike. I'd purchase an extra wheelset and cogs and put road tires on them. Then I'd have something for commuting or offroad use and have something for the road.

But lets be realistic. My advise to you is:
1) Get bike
2) Ride
3) Have fun


----------



## rkj__

The way you describe your route, I am tempted to suggest a cross or touring bike. But, if you find a road bike with clearance for 25 or 28c tires, i think you would be ok on that too.


----------



## ducksa

Can anyone give me their thoughts on this Gavin bike? What makes it so cheap? Does it have the triple gearing or whatever that is good for hills?

http://roadbikes.gavinbikes.com/2009-DURUS-Aluminium-Road-Racing-Bike--Shimano-STI-p100.html

The company seems a bit sketchy, but I'm just not sure!


----------



## rkj__

ducksa said:


> Can anyone give me their thoughts on this Gavin bike? What makes it so cheap? Does it have the triple gearing or whatever that is good for hills?
> 
> http://roadbikes.gavinbikes.com/2009-DURUS-Aluminium-Road-Racing-Bike--Shimano-STI-p100.html
> 
> The company seems a bit sketchy, but I'm just not sure!


The cost is low, because it is a cheap bike. In every way. It has low end, heavy components all around.

"tripple" refers to how many chanrings are on the crank. the bike linked has two, both rather large, which may make some big hills tough for a new rider.


----------



## ducksa

But aren't the Shimano 2200 components comparable to Sora? That's what I've been reading, but I have no idea if it is true. The Giant hybrid bike I am looking at is nearly $100 more and uses an Altus derailler which is supposed to be a step below Sora. It does have the triple crank though, which is great. As I've mentioned, there are TONS of hills around here.

I'm so confused


----------



## rkj__

ducksa said:


> But aren't the Shimano 2200 components comparable to Sora? That's what I've been reading, but I have no idea if it is true. The Giant hybrid bike I am looking at is nearly $100 more and uses an Altus derailler which is supposed to be a step below Sora. It does have the triple crank though, which is great. As I've mentioned, there are TONS of hills around here.
> 
> I'm so confused


2200 falls a step below Sora.


----------



## OES

That bike you posted. No. I'm no bike snob, but no. For that money, you'd get a better hybrid for your application.

Is that your price range? How much you willing to spend?



ducksa said:


> But aren't the Shimano 2200 components comparable to Sora? That's what I've been reading, but I have no idea if it is true. The Giant hybrid bike I am looking at is nearly $100 more and uses an Altus derailler which is supposed to be a step below Sora. It does have the triple crank though, which is great. As I've mentioned, there are TONS of hills around here.
> 
> I'm so confused


----------



## ducksa

I was trying to stay under $600CAD. Thanks for the heads-up on the Gavin bike! Here is the one I plan to purchase (possibly this evening!) Specialized Sirrus: http://www.canary-cycles.com/go.asp?action=display_product&product_id=287

It's a bit more than I really wanted to spend but I think I will be happy with it. I am sooo excited! I really hope they have it in my size, and that it will fit in the back of my car!


----------



## rkj__

ducksa said:


> I was trying to stay under $600CAD. Thanks for the heads-up on the Gavin bike! Here is the one I plan to purchase (possibly this evening!) Specialized Sirrus: http://www.canary-cycles.com/go.asp?action=display_product&product_id=287
> 
> It's a bit more than I really wanted to spend but I think I will be happy with it. I am sooo excited! I really hope they have it in my size, and that it will fit in the back of my car!


Looks good.


----------



## OES

For what you want to do and what you want to spend, good choice. 




ducksa said:


> I was trying to stay under $600CAD. Thanks for the heads-up on the Gavin bike! Here is the one I plan to purchase (possibly this evening!) Specialized Sirrus: http://www.canary-cycles.com/go.asp?action=display_product&product_id=287
> 
> It's a bit more than I really wanted to spend but I think I will be happy with it. I am sooo excited! I really hope they have it in my size, and that it will fit in the back of my car!


----------



## ducksa

I want to thank everyone for their help. I probably would have ended up spending way too much or way too little on a bike without you guys. I also would have been less informed during the process. I still haven't made the purchase of course, but I will update everyone with how it goes!


----------



## OES

Take it for a test ride. Make sure you're comfy on it. No kidding.




ducksa said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help. I probably would have ended up spending way too much or way too little on a bike without you guys. I also would have been less informed during the process. I still haven't made the purchase of course, but I will update everyone with how it goes!


----------



## SystemShock

ducksa said:


> I was trying to stay under $600CAD. Thanks for the heads-up on the Gavin bike! Here is the one I plan to purchase (possibly this evening!) Specialized Sirrus: http://www.canary-cycles.com/go.asp?action=display_product&product_id=287
> 
> It's a bit more than I really wanted to spend but I think I will be happy with it. I am sooo excited! I really hope they have it in my size, and that it will fit in the back of my car!


Nice, it's got the low gearing you'll need for hills, though I'd ask the salesguy what's the widest tire it can take... the stock 700x28s aren't all that wide.

You also might want to replace the flat mountain bike-style handlebar with some drop bars, if the goal is to be fast on-road. Other than that, seems pretty good, though I'd look around some more and not make the impulse buy.


----------



## axebiker

I haven't bothered to read the whole thread but if it has already been said, I second the suggestion for a cyclocross bike. Best purchase I've made in years.

I hate hybrids.


----------



## SuperDave

I have both a road bike and a decent hybrid (Jamis Quest and Coda which is maybe more of a flat-bar road bike than a hybrid), and use them interchangeably for a similar 6-mile commute to work. The road I commute on is a high-traffic artery; as such, I generally stick to the shoulder rather than the lanes. It's wide and smooth, but due to the traffic, conditions can change daily - glass that wasn't there yesterday, fresh potholes, etc.

The road bike is good for 3-4 mph faster averages. It's capable of a lot greater difference, but I don't want to arrive at work all sweaty. In my case, that means about 17-18mph on the Coda and 21-22mph on the Quest. The Quest far better than the Coda both for climbing and headwinds, almost 5 lbs. lighter and much more aero. The Coda is more reassuring in traffic due (in my opinion) to the greater control authority of the wide flat bars and vastly better brakes (more rubber means less likelihood of locking them up). Despite my best efforts, I've had two flats on the Quest in the last month over this commute, and I've gone 4 years on the Coda without a single flat, on the same road.

That might be partly my own fault - don't take it as anything but anecdotal.

I prefer the Quest for my commute, because of the extra speed at a given level of effort. I prefer the Coda for any other around-town riding, because I'm more comfortable throwing it around in emergency situations.


----------



## MarvinK

Don't forget about commuter-specific bikes. Our local shop has a sweet closeout deal on the 07 Trek Portland for $1100.


----------



## BamasteveF

*Need some guidance*

I started riding in '11 and before I knew it I'm going 65miles comfortably on my Cannondale hybrid. I've signed up for a two day 180 mile ride and many are suggesting I get a road bike. But two test rides have left me sore and frustrated. I feel like I'm taking a step backwards in comfort, distance, and confidence. I'm at 14mph on my hybrid and figure more training, road tires, and clips can get me toward 18 mph for the big ride. Should I just stick with my Hybrid and keep my momentum?


----------



## askmass

BamasteveF said:


> I started riding in '11 and before I knew it I'm going 65miles comfortably on my Cannondale hybrid. I've signed up for a two day 180 mile ride and many are suggesting I get a road bike. But two test rides have left me sore and frustrated. I feel like I'm taking a step backwards in comfort, distance, and confidence. I'm at 14mph on my hybrid and figure more training, road tires, and clips can get me toward 18 mph for the big ride. Should I just stick with my Hybrid and keep my momentum?


You've bumped a very old thread!

My first thought given your details is to keep your mojo going - for the time being, anyway.

My experience- I did my first BRAG (Bike Ride Across Georgia) on a Giant TCR hybrid (which leans more toward a straight bar road hybrid than their Cypress) in the way you've described, switching to road tires and Speedplay pedals for the event.

I finished, but it damn near killed me too.

Not so much blaming the bike, because it was a little early for me to take on BRAG. But, not too long following I switched to a real road frame and have never looked back.

Good luck to you!


----------



## RJP Diver

BamasteveF said:


> I started riding in '11 and before I knew it I'm going 65miles comfortably on my Cannondale hybrid. I've signed up for a two day 180 mile ride and many are suggesting I get a road bike. But two test rides have left me sore and frustrated. I feel like I'm taking a step backwards in comfort, distance, and confidence. I'm at 14mph on my hybrid and figure more training, road tires, and clips can get me toward 18 mph for the big ride. Should I just stick with my Hybrid and keep my momentum?


A road bike should - and CAN - be comfortable. More so than a hybrid for a given ride such as you are looking at. Were the bikes you test-rode fitted properly to you? If the dealer merely adjusted seat height and sent you on your way... find another shop.


----------



## Skyhawke

Yes.

I have a 2013 Raliegh Misceo Trail 2.0 with 32c touring tires now. I commute 16 miles each way and use this bike as a sort of trainer. Right now my Felt is in the shop unto Friday, so it is technically my primary bike.

The ride is so much smoother with a full shock (with lockout) up front and the bigger tires. However, I never expected to PR on various segments on my commute with the hybrid. I have in multiple places at multiple times. When I looked a little closer, those segments had bad sections of road, potholes, cracks in here pavement, etc. Section of road I am simply not going to push my CF road bike on.

I am considering butterfly bars to make my ride a little more comfortable, however, I am really holding out for an all steel touring bike I can use as a primary commuter so I can put the knobbies back on this hybrid and use it on the trails with my son.


----------



## HyperCycle

I have the best of both worlds.... road bike and hard-tail 29er mountain bike. I enjoy riding my road bike... but mountain bike rides and trails seem less stressful.... not having to deal with traffic, etc.


----------



## mjduct

SystemShock said:


> That seems pretty much impossible. I've never met a bike that would take someone from 14-18 MPH on down to 9-11 MPH... even a weight pig of a mountain bike with huge fat off-road tires ridden on-road wouldn't quite do that (though the loud road buzz from the knobbies might drive you insane...)
> 
> I'd question the validity of the source that told you that. About the only thing that can take 5-7 MPH off a typical road rider's speed is a hill or a pretty vicious headwind. A different style of bike won't do it... well, okay,
> 
> 
> .



This bike takes me from the low 20s to the low teens average speed, but with the kid+trailer+bike I'm gaining over 100 pounds, probably tripling my frontal aero profile, and doing lord knows what to rolling resistance










But it provides Good family times with my niner with an 8 speed alfine hub that my wife stole!


If I were the OP I would look at a salsa warbird or surly straggler or some other alloy/ steel frame bike that can take 32+ mm tires and disc brakes, you can always put on thinner tires if you find that you don't need the fatties for your commute, some 25 or 28mm gators kind would be a good choice...


----------



## pmf

Skyhawke said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have a 2013 Raliegh Misceo Trail 2.0 with 32c touring tires now. I commute 16 miles each way and use this bike as a sort of trainer. Right now my Felt is in the shop unto Friday, so it is technically my primary bike.
> 
> The ride is so much smoother with a full shock (with lockout) up front and the bigger tires. However, I never expected to PR on various segments on my commute with the hybrid. I have in multiple places at multiple times. When I looked a little closer, those segments had bad sections of road, potholes, cracks in here pavement, etc. Section of road I am simply not going to push my CF road bike on.
> 
> I am considering butterfly bars to make my ride a little more comfortable, however, I am really holding out for an all steel touring bike I can use as a primary commuter so I can put the knobbies back on this hybrid and use it on the trails with my son.


This post is 6 years old! I'd guess the OP has made up his mind. Why do people respond to these ancient posts?


----------

